# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اموزش و پرورش ترمیم معدل فقط یکبار و نه بیشتر! 10 رو لولو برد !

## MYDR

سلام دوستان و داوطلب های کنکور!

تغییرات ظالمانه کنکور رو مطلع هستید که در اون بارها و بسیار زیاد در تاپیک های مربوطه صحبت کردیم .

یکی از موضوعات مهمی بحث ترمیم معدل بوده !  در اخبار شنیدید که رئیس سنجش و پذیرش کیفیت آموزشی گفته یکبار و مسئولین مختلف آموزش و پرورش هم همین موضوع رو تکرار کردند !

در پیگیری های که داشتم آقای مسئول کشوری آموزش و پرورش گفت : نهایتاً یکبار ترمیم و نه بیشتر! و  طوری حرف میزد که انگار نه انگار این موضوع چقدر مهم هست ! میگفت طرف درس نخونده و حالا سرش به سنگ خورده نهایتا یه بار دیگه بیاد امتحان بده و بره ! دیگه چرا باید این همه بیاد امتحان نهایی بده ! یک هزینه بسیار سنگین و وحشت ناک هست برای آموزش و پرورش ! و اصلا آموزش بیشتر از یکبار نخواهد بود!

*حالا این وسط کسانی که ترمیم کردند به احتمال زیاد دیگه اون درس رو نمی تونند ترمیم کنند !
کسانی که یکبار ترمیم کلی کرده باشند که دیگه هیچ درسی رو نمی تونند ترمیم کنند!
کسانی که نظام قدیمی هستند فقط و فقط یک بار در کل در امتحاتات نهایی میتونند شرکت کنند که همون رو دارند در قالب ترمیم معدل اعلام میکنند.
کسانی که نظام جدید هستند در امتحانات نهایی مدرسه یک بار و در ترمیم معدل یک بار ! در نهایت دوبار می تونند شرکت کنند !
در کل همه داوطلب های در اون 40 50 60 درصد دچار مشکل میشند. من گفتم آقا طرف درس خونده باشه و فرضا یه ریاضی 18 بشه دیگه رشته مورد نظرش رو قبول نمیشه اصلا معدل پایین تر از 19.16 که خود مسئولین خبر دادند یعنی هیچ در رشته های پرمتقاضی و قبول نمیشه !  20 هزار معدل بیست 70 80 هزار معدل 19 تا 20  سال های قبل رو چه میخواهید بکنید !*

این یعنی فاجعه ای وحشت ناک ! من که اعصابم خورد شده بود گفتم آقا این شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی چنین و چنان گفته 
!  گفت نه آقا اون برای خودش یه مصاحبه ای کرده و یه حرفی زده ! ببین قانونی که اومده بیرون چی هست !  من گفتم مگر اول نگفتند هر تعداد بار بعدش 10 بار ! گفت نخیر !  من رفتم مصوبات رو خوندم دقیقا حق با این اقای مسئول بود ! اصلا در مصوبه ای که اعلام کردند 10 بار و....  ذکر نشده  و مهم ترین بندی که مربوط به این موضوع هست :



> ماده 9- «ضوابط اجرایی و سایر شرایط مربوط به این مصوبه مانند مفاد ایجاد  سوابق تحصیلی و تعداد تکرار آن و تاثیر آن و نحوه اعمال میزان تاثیر سوابق  تحصیلی برای پایههای مختلف تحصیلی در نظام آموزشی    6-3-3 و دیپلم  و پیش  دانشگاهی در نظام آموزشی قبلی و متقاضیان از شاخه فنی و حرفه ای و کار دانش  و گروه های آزمایشی هنر و زبان، پس از تصویب در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو  با رعایت تبصره یک ماده 2 این مصوبه و در راستای تحقق عدالت آموزشی به  اطلاع ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور می‌رسد.»


که شورای سنجش و پذیرش اصلا کاری برای این موضوع نکرده !
یعنی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی گفته من فلان چیز رو میخوام و باید اجرا کنید ! تاثیر قطعی معدل حالا مابقیش رو چه طوری اجرا میکنید و چه گلی به سر خودتون میزنید دیگه اش به من مربوط نیست !!!

دوستان لطفا ً درک کنید که اطلاع رسانی کردم که بدونید آقایون مسئول چه برنامه و تفکری دارند که آگاهی داشته باشید !
لطفا شما هم پیگیر باشید و باهم متحد بشیم برای اعتراضات اقدام کنیم ! یک گروه و کانالی ایجاد کنیم برای این موضوعات .

----------


## Mhdmhb

> سلام دوستان و داوطلب های کنکور!
> 
> تغییرات ظالمانه کنکور رو مطلع هستید که در اون بارها و بسیار زیاد در تاپیک های مربوطه صحبت کردیم .
> 
> یکی از موضوعات مهمی بحث ترمیم معدل بوده !  در اخبار شنیدید که رئیس سنجش و پذیرش کیفیت آموزشی گفته یکبار و مسئولین مختلف آموزش و پرورش هم همین موضوع رو تکرار کردند !
> 
> در پیگیری های که داشتم آقای مسئول کشوری آموزش و پرورش گفت : نهایتاً یکبار ترمیم و نه بیشتر! و  طوری حرف میزد که انگار نه انگار این موضوع چقدر مهم هست ! میگفت طرف درس نخونده و حالا سرش به سنگ خورده نهایتا یه بار دیگه بیاد امتحان بده و بره ! دیگه چرا باید این همه بیاد امتحان نهایی بده ! یک هزینه بسیار سنگین و وحشت ناک هست برای آموزش و پرورش ! و اصلا آموزش بیشتر از یکبار نخواهد بود!
> 
> *حالا این وسط کسانی که ترمیم کردند به احتمال زیاد دیگه اون درس رو نمی تونند ترمیم کنند !
> ...


رفیق عزیز هربار با مصاحبه این بی عقلا اعصابت خورد بشه نمیتونی درس بخونی اینا عشق مصاحبه دارن عشق خود نمایی مث سال ۹۷!!! و تهش میبینن هیچ کاری نمیتونن کننن برمیگردونن مث قبل الانم یه روز مونده به ثبت نام هیچ خبری نیس تا خود آیین نامه نیاد هیچی معلوم نیس

----------


## Mhdmhb

خودشونم موندن ججوری دیو با خرداد شهریور هم ترازی کنن که اصلا با قوانین ریاضی شدنی نیس فقط یک راه داره اونم به قول فیروز کریمی بگنن  بزن زیرش!!فقط متاسفانه مث مشاور قالبیاف که گف بیایین عذرخواهی کنید نمیان میدونی رو نیس مال اینا سنگ پاست!!

----------


## Amirsmi

خودتو درگیر حواشی نکن . اینا لیاقت اینکه بهشون فکر کنی هم ندارن

----------


## LEA

ما بالا بریم پایین بیایم این ها همینن
اونا نه کنکوری دارن و نه اول مسیر زندگیشونه
نشستن نظریه میدن واسه خودشون ...خیلی هم به نظرشون منطقین....زیاد تو نقش خودشون فرورفتن

اینهمه نسبت به مسائل مخلف تو کشور اعتراض شد.کدومشو حل کردن؟

اگر بخوایم مدت ها زندگیمونو بابت تصمیم های بیهودشون به هم بریزیم زمان رو از دست میدیم

تمرکز روی اهداف خودتون باید باشه و تا اخر منسجم جلو برید و وقتتون رو بابت انسان های بی مسئولیت که گوش هاشونو گرفتن تا مبادا یکی بهشون اعتراض کنه تلف نکنین

----------


## Mhdmhb

مسائل کف خیابون براشون عبرت نشده که بببیین حاجی ملتو کم اذیت کنید طنابو هی سفترش نکنید یهو میبینید به جای ماها شماها رفتین بالای دار!! بازم میگم اینا نمیتونن یه کنکورو درس برگزار کنن حالا بیان بیستا تو دی بیستا تو خرداد دوتا کنکور میشه ۴۲ تا آزمون استاندارد برگزار کنن منکه بعید میدونم

----------


## pouria.sh

صحبت کردن راجب شرایط کنکور امسال خیلی سخته و بچه های زیادی هستند که استرس دارند و آینده براشون تا حد زیادی مبهمه که اصلی ترین دلیل اون هم مبهم بودن شرایط برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ (و بعدترش) هستش
امیدوارم فردا (لااقل تا حد زیادی) شرایط برگزاری کنکور مشخص بشه
ولی الان بحثم خطابم به استارتر عزیز این تاپیک هستش
دوست عزیز شما ظاهرا از سال ۹۷ درگیر کنکور دادن و یا بهتره بگم درگیر آماده شدن و سنجیدن شرایط برگزاری کنکور هستید!
تقریبا ۵ سال هست که پیوسته دارید تاپیک میزنید و هی میگید که ای وای حالا چیکار کنم و بدبخت شدم و از این حرفا!

*                     اطلاعيه سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور درخصوص چگونگي پذيرش دانشجو صرفاً با سوابق تحصيلي  1397                * 
*                     نحوه پاسخ دادن به سوالات کنکور بر اساس نظام جدید، ولی محصل نظام قدیم                * 
*  وضعیت آنهای که مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي برای کنکور 99  نمی باشند ؟!                * 
*  پیام و جواب سازمان سنجش برای اجباری بودن بر اساس نظام آموزشی کنکور 99                * 
*                     نفرات برتر کنکور ۱۴۰۰ در کدام مدارس درس خوانده‌اند و نگاهی به مصوبه جدید 1402 (مهم)                * 
*                     تناقضات "مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی" با مطالبات رهبری چیست؟                * 
*  اعتراض فایده داره : مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش کشور  در آزمون ‎کارشناسی ارشد                * 
*                     تاثیر 60درصدی قطعی معدل سال های دوازدهم،یازدهم، دهم از کنکور 1402 به بعد تائید شد.                * 
*                     تجمع مسالمت آمیز با مجوز از وزارت کشور در برابر مجلس برای مصوبه ناعادلانه کنکوری                * 



هدف من صرفا شما نیستید! فقط میخوام به بچه ها بگم لطفا دیگه وقت رو بیش از این تلف نکنید
من خودم متاسفانه با این که از تابستون استارت زدم ولی کم کاری بسیار زیادی داشتم و وقتم بسیار هدر رفت
لطفا وقت خودتون رو به امید تغییر شیوه برگزاری کنکور بیش از این هدر ندید
استارتر  گرامی شما هم بهتره واقعا استارت کنکور رو بزنید وگر نه احتمالا سال دیگه  هم تاپیک میزنید برای لغو مضوبه برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲! 
حیف وقت باارزشتون نیست که این طور از دستش میدید؟

----------


## MYDR

> صحبت کردن راجب شرایط کنکور امسال خیلی سخته و بچه های زیادی هستند که استرس دارند و آینده براشون تا حد زیادی مبهمه که اصلی ترین دلیل اون هم مبهم بودن شرایط برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ (و بعدترش) هستش
> امیدوارم فردا (لااقل تا حد زیادی) شرایط برگزاری کنکور مشخص بشه
> ولی الان بحثم خطابم به استارتر عزیز این تاپیک هستش
> دوست عزیز شما ظاهرا از سال ۹۷ درگیر کنکور دادن و یا بهتره بگم درگیر آماده شدن و سنجیدن شرایط برگزاری کنکور هستید!
> تقریبا ۵ سال هست که پیوسته دارید تاپیک میزنید و هی میگید که ای وای حالا چیکار کنم و بدبخت شدم و از این حرفا!
> 
> *                     اطلاعيه سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور درخصوص چگونگي پذيرش دانشجو صرفاً با سوابق تحصيلي  1397                * 
> *                     نحوه پاسخ دادن به سوالات کنکور بر اساس نظام جدید، ولی محصل نظام قدیم                * 
> *  وضعیت آنهای که مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي برای کنکور 99  نمی باشند ؟!                * 
> ...


اینکه تاپیک های منو دنبال کردید ممنون !ولی هر کسی که تاپیک میزنه یعنی حتما خودش کنکور داره ؟ اصلا این مهم نیست !
 کنکور برای من یک سرگردمی و یک رقابت هست ! و نوع جنس تاپیک های من که شما خیلی خوب در این 5 سال پیگیر اون بودید مشخص هست که چی هست و فکر نکنم تا حالا در این مدت در تاپیکهای زیادی خواسته باشم در خصوص شیوه و مطالعه و منابع و درس خیلی بحث کرده باشم .
حالا اینکه 5 سال اینجا برای احیای حق خودم و دیگران داد و بیداد کرده باشیم باید الان از شما عذر خواهی کنم ؟ در این مدت با دیگران مشاوره و نظر دادیم برای شما سخت و گرون اومده ؟ پس فکر میکنم به شما ربطی نداره که من در چه جهتی در این انجمن فعالیت میکنم و در ضمن از بس کنجکاو بودید باید بهتون بگم من هم مثل خیلی های دیگه شرایط برام فرآهم نبوده که بخوام راحت مثل بچه 18 17 ساله فقط بشینم خونه و چارتا کتاب جلوم باشه وگرنه خیلی بهتر از امثال شما معنی وقت و فرصت رو میدونم و خدا رو شکر در این مدت با خیلی از دوستانی که پیگیر و هم صحبت بودند سعی کردیم امید به موفقیت رو زنده نگه داریم ! مشورت دادیم، و راه حل های برای وضعیت موجود ارائه شد و گفتیم و شنیدیم که انگار شما وای وای شدید و براتون تعامل دیگران گرون اومده. 
زحمت کشیدید واقعا چیزای خوبی لیست کردید که نشون میدن در این 5 سال فقط به فکر خودم نبودم ! خودم نمی دونستم انقدر فعالیت حق طلبانه داشتم.
خدا رو شکر که نشون میده اگر برای خود من موفقیت نبود و جور نشد که دیگه دست سرنوشت ولی این طوری نبودم که بگم به درک ولی اونهای که مناطق محروم هستند و حقشون از بین میره مگر اونها انسان نیستند و دل ندارند !؟ باید ظلم رو دید و ساکت نشست ؟ اینکه بی خیال سایر افراد جامعه باشیم چون به خود ما دلخی نداره ؟ چون خود ما از این مصوبه کنکوری آسیب نمی بینیم و این تغییرات ریشه ما رو خشک نمیکنه یعنی باید بی خیال باشیم ؟ معنی این نو توضیح شما برای من این طوری هست که امثال شما باید از این مصوبه با تغییراتش چه کم وچه زیاد خوشحالی شما رو در پی داشته باشه! و اگر راه برای شما بسته بود این طوری راحت نمی تونستید بگذرید و اگر راه برای شما بسته است پس دیگران رو نخواهید که مثل خودتون بی تفاوت باشند و بگن فرصت و فرصت !
 اینکه باید گفت وقت رو هدر دادن و این ها حاشیه است، ماستکی رد شدن از ماجرا نیست؟ اینکه الان یه بدبخت قبلا ترمیم کرده و پیگیر حقشم هستیم یعنی به عقیده شما نباشیم و وقتمون رو هدر ندیم؟ اینکه طرف نظام جدیدی سال دوازدهم هست و یکی دو سال دیگه به این وضعیت میرسه جون 18 19 ساله بی خیالش باشیم ؟ این که یه بنده خدای متاهل هست و داره زجر میکشه و خواسته با شرایط برابر حداقل محض دلخوشی هم شده کنکور بده پیگیر خواسته اش باشیم عیبه؟ اینکه تراز نمرات مشکل داره و حق خیلی ها از بین میره باید ساکت باشیم ؟
وقت رو بیش از این تلف کردن در صورتی هست که عده ای نا بخرد تصمیماتی برای ملت میگیرند که باعث هدر رفتن انرژی و سرمایه اونها از همه لحاظ میشه و عده ای مثل شما با چنین توصیه های با تایید ضمنی چنین مصوباتی دلهره و ترس رو به جون ملت میندازید ! مثل وقتی روغن و تخم مرغ گرون میشه امثال شما صف میشکند که مبادا گیرشون نیاد و میگید همینی که هست هست و وقت رو هدر ندیم که دیگه گیرمون نمیاد ! در صورتی که  اگر کسی خرید نکنه مجبور میشند قیمت ها رو درست کنند و حالا این مصوبات کنکوری ظالمانه برای ملت نوشته میشه با اتلاف وقت قلمداد کردن حق خواهی اونو پیش می برید. 
شما هر آنچه کردید و برنامه از تابستان برای خودتون ریختید بر اساس وضعیت شما بوده  و اگر کم و کاستی داشته اونو درمان کنید و نه اینکه به این نوع حق خواهی ها مشکل داشته باشید که برای جلوگیری از اهمال کاری دوستان عزیز انجمن پست های خوبی زدند که میتونید به اونها رجوع کنید.

این که میگید به تغییر شیوه کنکور، یا در انجمن نبودید و یا دقت نداشته اید، کسی در حال حاضر در پی تغییر کنکور و مصوبات نیست ! برای نحوه اجراش و مشکلاتی هست که فرد همین الان به توصیه شما عمل کرده وقت را نمیخواهد هدر بدهد به اموزش و پرورش میرود می گوید آقای فلانی ترمیم معدل !  چی میشنوه؟ نمیشه !  قبلا ترمیم کردم الان نمره ام خوب نیست ! میگه نمیشه ! پس بدونید موضوع چی هست بعد اظهار لطف بی شائبه ای داشته باشید نسبت به پست های من با چاشنی توصیه به دیگران.
من وقت اینرو ندارم که تاپیک و پست های دیگران رو جستجو کنم، به تجربه در این انجمن دیدیم کسانی که با  حرف های نامربوط و بی محتوا چه طور اصل تاپیک و موضوعات مورد بحث رو به حاشیه کشونده پس لطفا در تاپیک های که من شروع کردم چون میدونید از چه نوعی هست حضور پیدا نکنید که هم لطفی به خودتان داشته باشید و وقتتون نره  هم به دیگران که وقتشون بابت این ..... هدر نره و تاپیک اصلی رو منحرف نکنید. ممنون از شما.

----------


## farzaddd

همون اولین روزی که مصوبه روخوندم اینجا نوشتم هدف حذف نظام قدیم و پشت کنکوریاست خیلیا خندیدن

----------


## MYDR

> همون اولین روزی که مصوبه روخوندم اینجا نوشتم هدف حذف نظام قدیم و پشت کنکوریاست خیلیا خندیدن


دقیقا ً . 
حتی فراتر از اون !  برخی از این نظام جدیدی ها (به خصوص معدل بیست مفتکی با تقلب و سو استفاده های فراوان که ذوق این مصوبه رو دارند) ، هم به زودی به این چرخه اضافه میشند چون سال دهم و یازدهم امتحان نهایی ندادند که مشمول 60 درصد تاثیر قطعی بشند و بی زحمت باید امتحان نهایی مجدد بدند.

----------


## farzaddd

> دقیقا ً . 
> حتی فراتر از اون !  برخی از این نظام جدیدی ها (به خصوص معدل بیست مفتکی با تقلب و سو استفاده های فراوان که ذوق این مصوبه رو دارند) ، هم به زودی به این چرخه اضافه میشند چون سال دهم و یازدهم امتحان نهایی ندادند که مشمول 60 درصد تاثیر قطعی بشند و بی زحمت باید امتحان نهایی مجدد بدند.


دقیقا باید سعی کنیم دوباره مصوبه لغو شه گرچه مطمئنم بعد کنکور دی لغو میشه این مصوبه از اساس خلاف عدالته و ما جلوشو میگیریم بعد طرف میگه درگیر حاشیه نشو عزیزم حاشیه اصلی بعداز تلاشت و نتیجه نگرفتنت شروع میشه فعلا سرگرم باش

----------


## MYDR

> دقیقا باید سعی کنیم دوباره مصوبه لغو شه گرچه مطمئنم بعد کنکور دی لغو میشه این مصوبه از اساس خلاف عدالته و ما جلوشو میگیریم بعد طرف میگه درگیر حاشیه نشو عزیزم حاشیه اصلی بعداز تلاشت و نتیجه نگرفتنت شروع میشه فعلا سرگرم باش


*ان شاءالله که لغو بشه ! حالا اگر هم لغوش نکردن، مثل کنکور دور مرحله ای های سابق باید تکرار پذیر باشه !  که بخشی در امتحان نهایی و ترمیم باید صورت بگیره و بخشی در آزمون سراسری کنکور !.*
من با کلی پیگیری از خود آموزش و پرورشی های ستاد و وزارت گفتند که ما نمی تونیم بیش تر از یکبار ترمیم رو اجرا کنیم همین الانش هم مشکل داریم ! این زور بودن این مصوبه که مشخص هست حالا چه نهادی و چه شخصی باید بزنه توی سر این شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که بگه بفهم معلوم نیست ! و گرنه معلوم نیست با چه عقلی و منطقی میخواهند این مصوبه رو اجرا کنند. طرفی که از این حرفهای خاله زنگی و چرت و پرت میزنه رو دایورت باید کرد.

----------


## NiLQwoV

میدونی مثل چیه مثل تایتانیکه 
چ طبقه پولدار باشی چ طبقه فقیر همه با هم غرق میشیم

----------


## pouria.sh

> اینکه تاپیک های منو دنبال کردید ممنون !ولی هر کسی که تاپیک میزنه یعنی حتما خودش کنکور داره ؟ اصلا این مهم نیست !
>  کنکور برای من یک سرگردمی و یک رقابت هست ! و نوع جنس تاپیک های من که شما خیلی خوب در این 5 سال پیگیر اون بودید مشخص هست که چی هست و فکر نکنم تا حالا در این مدت در تاپیکهای زیادی خواسته باشم در خصوص شیوه و مطالعه و منابع و درس خیلی بحث کرده باشم .
> حالا اینکه 5 سال اینجا برای احیای حق خودم و دیگران داد و بیداد کرده باشیم باید الان از شما عذر خواهی کنم ؟ در این مدت با دیگران مشاوره و نظر دادیم برای شما سخت و گرون اومده ؟ پس فکر میکنم به شما ربطی نداره که من در چه جهتی در این انجمن فعالیت میکنم و در ضمن از بس کنجکاو بودید باید بهتون بگم من هم مثل خیلی های دیگه شرایط برام فرآهم نبوده که بخوام راحت مثل بچه 18 17 ساله فقط بشینم خونه و چارتا کتاب جلوم باشه وگرنه خیلی بهتر از امثال شما معنی وقت و فرصت رو میدونم و خدا رو شکر در این مدت با خیلی از دوستانی که پیگیر و هم صحبت بودند سعی کردیم امید به موفقیت رو زنده نگه داریم ! مشورت دادیم، و راه حل های برای وضعیت موجود ارائه شد و گفتیم و شنیدیم که انگار شما وای وای شدید و براتون تعامل دیگران گرون اومده. 
> زحمت کشیدید واقعا چیزای خوبی لیست کردید که نشون میدن در این 5 سال فقط به فکر خودم نبودم ! خودم نمی دونستم انقدر فعالیت حق طلبانه داشتم.
> خدا رو شکر که نشون میده اگر برای خود من موفقیت نبود و جور نشد که دیگه دست سرنوشت ولی این طوری نبودم که بگم به درک ولی اونهای که مناطق محروم هستند و حقشون از بین میره مگر اونها انسان نیستند و دل ندارند !؟ باید ظلم رو دید و ساکت نشست ؟ اینکه بی خیال سایر افراد جامعه باشیم چون به خود ما دلخی نداره ؟ چون خود ما از این مصوبه کنکوری آسیب نمی بینیم و این تغییرات ریشه ما رو خشک نمیکنه یعنی باید بی خیال باشیم ؟ معنی این نو توضیح شما برای من این طوری هست که امثال شما باید از این مصوبه با تغییراتش چه کم وچه زیاد خوشحالی شما رو در پی داشته باشه! و اگر راه برای شما بسته بود این طوری راحت نمی تونستید بگذرید و اگر راه برای شما بسته است پس دیگران رو نخواهید که مثل خودتون بی تفاوت باشند و بگن فرصت و فرصت !
>  اینکه باید گفت وقت رو هدر دادن و این ها حاشیه است، ماستکی رد شدن از ماجرا نیست؟ اینکه الان یه بدبخت قبلا ترمیم کرده و پیگیر حقشم هستیم یعنی به عقیده شما نباشیم و وقتمون رو هدر ندیم؟ اینکه طرف نظام جدیدی سال دوازدهم هست و یکی دو سال دیگه به این وضعیت میرسه جون 18 19 ساله بی خیالش باشیم ؟ این که یه بنده خدای متاهل هست و داره زجر میکشه و خواسته با شرایط برابر حداقل محض دلخوشی هم شده کنکور بده پیگیر خواسته اش باشیم عیبه؟ اینکه تراز نمرات مشکل داره و حق خیلی ها از بین میره باید ساکت باشیم ؟
> وقت رو بیش از این تلف کردن در صورتی هست که عده ای نا بخرد تصمیماتی برای ملت میگیرند که باعث هدر رفتن انرژی و سرمایه اونها از همه لحاظ میشه و عده ای مثل شما با چنین توصیه های با تایید ضمنی چنین مصوباتی دلهره و ترس رو به جون ملت میندازید ! مثل وقتی روغن و تخم مرغ گرون میشه امثال شما صف میشکند که مبادا گیرشون نیاد و میگید همینی که هست هست و وقت رو هدر ندیم که دیگه گیرمون نمیاد ! در صورتی که  اگر کسی خرید نکنه مجبور میشند قیمت ها رو درست کنند و حالا این مصوبات کنکوری ظالمانه برای ملت نوشته میشه با اتلاف وقت قلمداد کردن حق خواهی اونو پیش می برید. 
> شما هر آنچه کردید و برنامه از تابستان برای خودتون ریختید بر اساس وضعیت شما بوده  و اگر کم و کاستی داشته اونو درمان کنید و نه اینکه به این نوع حق خواهی ها مشکل داشته باشید که برای جلوگیری از اهمال کاری دوستان عزیز انجمن پست های خوبی زدند که میتونید به اونها رجوع کنید.
> 
> ...


فروم یک قابلیتی داره که همه میتونن ازشش استفاده کنند و فرقی هم نمیکنه کی عضو شده باشی یا رتبه کاربری چی باشه . وارد پروفایل هر کسی که بشیم میتونیم تمام تاپیک های ایجاد شده یا پست های ارسال شده اون  فرد رو ببینیم.(میتونید این قابلیت رو روی هر کاربری که مایل هستید همین الان تست کنید کافیه وارد پروفایل بشید و سمت راست پایین عکس اون فرد نوشته تمام تاپیک ها و تمام پست های ارسال شده)
شما رو از ۹۷ دنبال نکردم من! ولی حدس زدم که مدت هاست که باید پیگیر باشید که با سرچ کردن دیدم که فکرم اشتباه نبود! فقط فکر نمیکردم از کنکور ۹۷ به اینور درحال پیگیری هستید!!! :Yahoo (77):  نهایتش فکر میکردم از ۱۴۰۰ به اینور هستش که پیگیر لغو مصوبه هستید
لازم به عذرخواهی از من نیست . فشاری هم بهم نیومده دوست عزیز . ولی اگه لاکپشتی هم میخوندید الان احتمالا وضعیتی بهتر نصیب شما میبود . البته شکرخوری این قضیه به من نیومده و بازم میگم هدفم صرفا گفتگو با شما نبوده بلکه میخواستم به بقیه ی دوستان بگم که وقتشون رو غنیمت بدونن و منتظر معجزه نباشند . این طرح اینطوری که دارند میگم همش هم مضر و زیان آور نیست بلکه اگه واقعا اجرا بشه میتونه کمی فشار رو برای دانش آموزان کمتر کنه و برای دهه ها و نسل های آینده هم میتونه مفید باشه و در یک چشم انداز بلندتر هم میتونه بخشی از معایب کنکور رو اصلاح و یا کمتر کنه

شما در ابدا به دنبال لغو بودید ولی گویا الان به اصلاح هم راضی شدید! :Yahoo (1):  که خوب به خودتون مربوطه! من فقط میخوام بچه ها ببینن که چه کسانی دارند هی داد و هوار میکنند که ای داد بدبخت شدیم و دیگه هرگز قبول نمیشیم و از این دست حرفا . یکسری دروغ های گوبلزی هم در آوردن که اگه زیر ۲۰ گرفته باشید در نهایی دیگه محاله قبول بشید . من نگفتم توی تابستون وقتم تلف سد بخاطر تاپیک های شما یا حرف های دیگر دوستان در انجمن . خواستم به بهانه ی پست های شما یک تلنگری بزنم به کسانی که هنوز هم دارن رویا پردازی میکنند

من نمیدونم فردا (۸آبان) چه چیزی اعلام میشه.شاید حذف بشه شاید تغییر کنه و یا شادم هیچ تغییری نکنه،فقط دارم میگم اینقدر معطل نمونیم و دست روی دست نذاریم و دقت بیشتری هم به خرج بدیم و ببینیم که افراد معمولا منافع خودشون رو پیگیری میکنند تا دیگران رو! ببینیم چه کسانی دارند داد و هوار میکنند برای لغو(یا تغییر) مصوبه
میتونه مفید باشه بنظرم دیدن سابقه افراد ...

----------


## Saudade

> صحبت کردن راجب شرایط کنکور امسال خیلی سخته و بچه های زیادی هستند که استرس دارند و آینده براشون تا حد زیادی مبهمه که اصلی ترین دلیل اون هم مبهم بودن شرایط برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ (و بعدترش) هستش
> امیدوارم فردا (لااقل تا حد زیادی) شرایط برگزاری کنکور مشخص بشه
> ولی الان بحثم خطابم به استارتر عزیز این تاپیک هستش
> دوست عزیز شما ظاهرا از سال ۹۷ درگیر کنکور دادن و یا بهتره بگم درگیر آماده شدن و سنجیدن شرایط برگزاری کنکور هستید!
> تقریبا ۵ سال هست که پیوسته دارید تاپیک میزنید و هی میگید که ای وای حالا چیکار کنم و بدبخت شدم و از این حرفا!
> 
> *                     اطلاعيه سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور درخصوص چگونگي پذيرش دانشجو صرفاً با سوابق تحصيلي  1397                * 
> *                     نحوه پاسخ دادن به سوالات کنکور بر اساس نظام جدید، ولی محصل نظام قدیم                * 
> *  وضعیت آنهای که مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي برای کنکور 99  نمی باشند ؟!                * 
> ...


واقعا همینطوره گرامی پوریا
وقتشونو به جای درس خوندن میذارن روی اعتراض و جار و جنجال راه انداختن و آخرش هم چه مصوبه تغییر کنه چه نکنه، چون تلاشی نکردن به جایی نمیرسن و همه چیو باز میندازن تقصیر مملکت و مصوبه و فلان...

----------


## pouria.sh

> دقیقا باید سعی کنیم دوباره مصوبه لغو شه گرچه مطمئنم بعد کنکور دی لغو میشه این مصوبه از اساس خلاف عدالته و ما جلوشو میگیریم بعد طرف میگه درگیر حاشیه نشو عزیزم حاشیه اصلی بعداز تلاشت و نتیجه نگرفتنت شروع میشه فعلا سرگرم باش


دوست عزیز شما انگار در یک دنیای موازی و یا فانتزی زندگی میکنید!
هنوزم دارید رویا پردازی میکنید که شاید(البته میگید مطمئنید!) که بعد دی لغو میشه! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (13): 
بحث من این نیست لزوما که لغو میشه یا نه بلکه میگم دوستان وقفه ای در تلاش کردنشون ایجاد نکنند به بهانه(توهم) لغو مصوبه

یک مسئله ی دیگه هم هست که بیشتر مربوط به این تاپیک هستش.مدت ها اون تاپیک رو پیگیری میکردم.تقریبا تمام پست ها رو خوندم(نه یکجا بلکه هر روز همون موقع سر میزدم و نگاه میکردم).دقیقا یادم آیدی حدود ۱۰ نفر رو نوشته بودم . میخواستم تو همون تاپیک یک پست بذارم و اسم همه رو منشن کنم و بگم که لطفا به امید لغو مصوبه از تلاش کردن دریغ نکنید دوستان . یه عده همونجا با قاطعیت میگفتند که این طرح اصلا اجرا نمیشه و یک عده همه منظر بودن سبطی بره لغو کنه و از این جور چیزها . نمیخوام بگم پیگیری نکنید بلکه میگم معطل نشید به امید لغو این طرح
شما هم یکی از اون چند نفر بودید.چون شما و چند نفر دیگه مدام میگفتید که بله حتما لغو میشه(کما اینکه هنوزم متوهمانه باور دارید بهش!) و قابلیت اجرا نداره و از این دست رویا پردازی ها.
کنکور ظاهرا برای شما هم مث استارتر بیشتر یه سرگرمی و رقابت هستش(نقل از خود استارتر).چون شما هم ظاهرا فقط همینطوری اخبار رو پیگیری میکنید که شاید یه روزی شروع کنید به مطالعه! 




> *ان شاءالله که لغو بشه ! حالا اگر هم لغوش  نکردن، مثل کنکور دور مرحله ای های سابق باید تکرار پذیر باشه !  که بخشی  در امتحان نهایی و ترمیم باید صورت بگیره و بخشی در آزمون سراسری کنکور !.*
> من با کلی پیگیری از خود آموزش و پرورشی های ستاد و وزارت  گفتند که ما نمی تونیم بیش تر از یکبار ترمیم رو اجرا کنیم همین الانش هم  مشکل داریم ! این زور بودن این مصوبه که مشخص هست حالا چه نهادی و چه شخصی  باید بزنه توی سر این شورای انقلاب فرهنگی که بگه بفهم معلوم نیست ! و گرنه  معلوم نیست با چه عقلی و منطقی میخواهند این مصوبه رو اجرا کنند. طرفی که  از این حرفهای خاله زنگی و چرت و پرت میزنه رو دایورت باید کرد.


۸ماه و خورده ای مونده به کنکور(تیر ماه). خواهیم دید چه کس(یا کسانی) حرف های خاله زنکی و چرت و پرت میزنن.امید وارم که اون شخص من باشم ...
امیدوارم که سال دیگه که میام تو انجمن نبینم که شما تاپیک زده باشید برای لغو مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۳ !
امیدوارم سربلند باشید در کنکور و تمام مراحل دیگه زندگیتون

بازم میگم هدف من شما نیستید الزاما فقط میخوام کسانی که این تاپیک هایی مثل مال شما (با تیترهای زردی مثل ۱۰ رو لولو برد!) رو میبینند آگاه تر بشن و یک تلنگر هرچند کوچیک بهشون بخوره که دیگه وقت بیشتری رو از دست ندن

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> سلام دوستان و داوطلب های کنکور!تغییرات ظالمانه کنکور رو مطلع هستید که در اون بارها و بسیار زیاد در تاپیک های مربوطه صحبت کردیم .یکی از موضوعات مهمی بحث ترمیم معدل بوده !  در اخبار شنیدید که رئیس سنجش و پذیرش کیفیت آموزشی گفته یکبار و مسئولین مختلف آموزش و پرورش هم همین موضوع رو تکرار کردند !در پیگیری های که داشتم آقای مسئول کشوری آموزش و پرورش گفت : نهایتاً یکبار ترمیم و نه بیشتر! و  طوری حرف میزد که انگار نه انگار این موضوع چقدر مهم هست ! میگفت طرف درس نخونده و حالا سرش به سنگ خورده نهایتا یه بار دیگه بیاد امتحان بده و بره ! دیگه چرا باید این همه بیاد امتحان نهایی بده ! یک هزینه بسیار سنگین و وحشت ناک هست برای آموزش و پرورش ! و اصلا آموزش بیشتر از یکبار نخواهد بود!*حالا این وسط کسانی که ترمیم کردند به احتمال زیاد دیگه اون درس رو نمی تونند ترمیم کنند !کسانی که یکبار ترمیم کلی کرده باشند که دیگه هیچ درسی رو نمی تونند ترمیم کنند!کسانی که نظام قدیمی هستند فقط و فقط یک بار در کل در امتحاتات نهایی میتونند شرکت کنند که همون رو دارند در قالب ترمیم معدل اعلام میکنند.کسانی که نظام جدید هستند در امتحانات نهایی مدرسه یک بار و در ترمیم معدل یک بار ! در نهایت دوبار می تونند شرکت کنند !در کل همه داوطلب های در اون 40 50 60 درصد دچار مشکل میشند. من گفتم آقا طرف درس خونده باشه و فرضا یه ریاضی 18 بشه دیگه رشته مورد نظرش رو قبول نمیشه اصلا معدل پایین تر از 19.16 که خود مسئولین خبر دادند یعنی هیچ در رشته های پرمتقاضی و قبول نمیشه !  20 هزار معدل بیست 70 80 هزار معدل 19 تا 20  سال های قبل رو چه میخواهید بکنید !*این یعنی فاجعه ای وحشت ناک ! من که اعصابم خورد شده بود گفتم آقا این شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی چنین و چنان گفته !  گفت نه آقا اون برای خودش یه مصاحبه ای کرده و یه حرفی زده ! ببین قانونی که اومده بیرون چی هست !  من گفتم مگر اول نگفتند هر تعداد بار بعدش 10 بار ! گفت نخیر !  من رفتم مصوبات رو خوندم دقیقا حق با این اقای مسئول بود ! اصلا در مصوبه ای که اعلام کردند 10 بار و....  ذکر نشده  و مهم ترین بندی که مربوط به این موضوع هست :که شورای سنجش و پذیرش اصلا کاری برای این موضوع نکرده !یعنی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی گفته من فلان چیز رو میخوام و باید اجرا کنید ! تاثیر قطعی معدل حالا مابقیش رو چه طوری اجرا میکنید و چه گلی به سر خودتون میزنید دیگه اش به من مربوط نیست !!!دوستان لطفا ً درک کنید که اطلاع رسانی کردم که بدونید آقایون مسئول چه برنامه و تفکری دارند که آگاهی داشته باشید !لطفا شما هم پیگیر باشید و باهم متحد بشیم برای اعتراضات اقدام کنیم ! یک گروه و کانالی ایجاد کنیم برای این موضوعات .


ببخشید بی زحمت وقت کردید پیام خصوصیتون چک کنید

----------


## MYDR

> فروم یک قابلیتی داره که همه میتونن ازشش استفاده کنند و فرقی هم نمیکنه کی عضو شده باشی یا رتبه کاربری چی باشه . وارد پروفایل هر کسی که بشیم میتونیم تمام تاپیک های ایجاد شده یا پست های ارسال شده اون  فرد رو ببینیم.(میتونید این قابلیت رو روی هر کاربری که مایل هستید همین الان تست کنید کافیه وارد پروفایل بشید و سمت راست پایین عکس اون فرد نوشته تمام تاپیک ها و تمام پست های ارسال شده)
> شما رو از ۹۷ دنبال نکردم من! ولی حدس زدم که مدت هاست که باید پیگیر باشید که با سرچ کردن دیدم که فکرم اشتباه نبود! فقط فکر نمیکردم از کنکور ۹۷ به اینور درحال پیگیری هستید!!! نهایتش فکر میکردم از ۱۴۰۰ به اینور هستش که پیگیر لغو مصوبه هستید
> لازم به عذرخواهی از من نیست . فشاری هم بهم نیومده دوست عزیز . ولی اگه لاکپشتی هم میخوندید الان احتمالا وضعیتی بهتر نصیب شما میبود . البته شکرخوری این قضیه به من نیومده و بازم میگم هدفم صرفا گفتگو با شما نبوده بلکه میخواستم به بقیه ی دوستان بگم که وقتشون رو غنیمت بدونن و منتظر معجزه نباشند . این طرح اینطوری که دارند میگم همش هم مضر و زیان آور نیست بلکه اگه واقعا اجرا بشه میتونه کمی فشار رو برای دانش آموزان کمتر کنه و برای دهه ها و نسل های آینده هم میتونه مفید باشه و در یک چشم انداز بلندتر هم میتونه بخشی از معایب کنکور رو اصلاح و یا کمتر کنه
> شما در ابدا به دنبال لغو بودید ولی گویا الان به اصلاح هم راضی شدید! که خوب به خودتون مربوطه! من فقط میخوام بچه ها ببینن که چه کسانی دارند هی داد و هوار میکنند که ای داد بدبخت شدیم و دیگه هرگز قبول نمیشیم و از این دست حرفا . یکسری دروغ های گوبلزی هم در آوردن که اگه زیر ۲۰ گرفته باشید در نهایی دیگه محاله قبول بشید . من نگفتم توی تابستون وقتم تلف سد بخاطر تاپیک های شما یا حرف های دیگر دوستان در انجمن . خواستم به بهانه ی پست های شما یک تلنگری بزنم به کسانی که هنوز هم دارن رویا پردازی میکنند
> من نمیدونم فردا (۸آبان) چه چیزی اعلام میشه.شاید حذف بشه شاید تغییر کنه و یا شادم هیچ تغییری نکنه،فقط دارم میگم اینقدر معطل نمونیم و دست روی دست نذاریم و دقت بیشتری هم به خرج بدیم و ببینیم که افراد معمولا منافع خودشون رو پیگیری میکنند تا دیگران رو! ببینیم چه کسانی دارند داد و هوار میکنند برای لغو(یا تغییر) مصوبه
> میتونه مفید باشه بنظرم دیدن سابقه افراد ...


نحوه کار کردن با سیستم ویبیلتین رو به خوبی بلدم و مدت ها مدیریت انجمن های بزرگ بودم و نیازی نیست برام توضیح بدید. موضوع چیز دیگه ای بود که خودت رو زدید به راه ندونستن !
موضوع خوندن من و شرایط من رو چون متوجه نیستید برای خودتون می بافید و مثل بچه های 18 19 ساله ای که میگه اگر خونده بودید !  بله من هم هم سن شما بودم همین طوری خوندم و دانشگاه تهران کارشناسی نرم رو گرفتم و الان هم به خاطر همین گفتم قبول شدن من و رقابت برای من سرگرمی و رقابت هست !  که شما این رو هم بازم برای خودتون ابزار ساختید !
تقریبا یادم اومده که شما هم اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم جز طرفدارهای مصوبه بودید ( در همون تاپیک که اشاره کردید) ! پس اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم و جز همون ها هستید بهتر هست که اعصاب مارو خرد نکنی و به همون کار وبار و درس خودت بپردازی ! و داد و بیداد شما که آهای وقتتون نره رو همه شنیدن دیگه !

شما به بهانه پست های من به دیگران تلنگر بزنید؟ مغلطله بافی میکنید میگید تلنگر ؟ از پست های من استفاده کرده باشید که منطق شوم و مسخره خودتون رو تفسیر کرده باشید!
 بهتر هست که مواظب باشی چون هرگز به شما اجازه نمیدم سو استفاده کنید! شما در تاپیک لغو مصوبه در جلد مخالف ظاهر شدید و حالا که این موضوع ترمیم رو هم مطرح کردیم مشکل داره دوباره در همون لباس ظاهر شدید و تنتون ملیرزه از بیدار و اقدام سایر افراد ! مثل این میمونه که معدل بالاهای مفتکی وقتی هوشیاری دیگران رو می بینند که متوجه نقایص شدند، دلشون میخواد که اقدام نکنند تا این ها راحت تر بالا تر برند و جایگاهشون از این شکاف های قانونی حفظ بمونه و سو استفاده کنند! هیچ حرف دیگه ای در این انجمن برای سایرین داشته اید !   بله ما داد و بیداد میکنیم در جهت احیای حق و بیداری سایر افراد ! شما چی کار میکنید ؟
 شما اگر فعال هستید و خیری دارید و خیلی صادق هستید که به دیگران نفعی برسونید میتونید در راستای همون خیر خواهی خودتون به دیگران آموزش مشاوره و... رو انجام بدید نه اینکه به مهمل بافی به بهانه تاپیک های من به دیگران تلنگر بزنید !  همچنین به شما گفتم نیازی نیست در تاپیک های من حضور داشته باشید و پست های منو تحلیل کنید ! در سری قبل حرف به اندازه کافی زدید چون همون طوری که اشاره کردم وقت چنین حرف های کودکستانی را ندارم  و همین حالا هم وقت من و دیگران رو با منحرف کردن بحث اصلی تاپیک گرفته اید.




> دوست عزیز شما انگار در یک دنیای موازی و یا فانتزی زندگی میکنید!
> هنوزم دارید رویا پردازی میکنید که شاید(البته میگید مطمئنید!) که بعد دی لغو میشه!
> بحث من این نیست لزوما که لغو میشه یا نه بلکه میگم دوستان وقفه ای در تلاش کردنشون ایجاد نکنند به بهانه(توهم) لغو مصوبه
> 
> یک مسئله ی دیگه هم هست که بیشتر مربوط به این تاپیک هستش.مدت ها اون تاپیک رو پیگیری میکردم.تقریبا تمام پست ها رو خوندم(نه یکجا بلکه هر روز همون موقع سر میزدم و نگاه میکردم).دقیقا یادم آیدی حدود ۱۰ نفر رو نوشته بودم . میخواستم تو همون تاپیک یک پست بذارم و اسم همه رو منشن کنم و بگم که لطفا به امید لغو مصوبه از تلاش کردن دریغ نکنید دوستان . یه عده همونجا با قاطعیت میگفتند که این طرح اصلا اجرا نمیشه و یک عده همه منظر بودن سبطی بره لغو کنه و از این جور چیزها . نمیخوام بگم پیگیری نکنید بلکه میگم معطل نشید به امید لغو این طرح
> شما هم یکی از اون چند نفر بودید.چون شما و چند نفر دیگه مدام میگفتید که بله حتما لغو میشه(کما اینکه هنوزم متوهمانه باور دارید بهش!) و قابلیت اجرا نداره و از این دست رویا پردازی ها.
> کنکور ظاهرا برای شما هم مث استارتر بیشتر یه سرگرمی و رقابت هستش(نقل از خود استارتر).چون شما هم ظاهرا فقط همینطوری اخبار رو پیگیری میکنید که شاید یه روزی شروع کنید به مطالعه! 
> ۸ماه و خورده ای مونده به کنکور(تیر ماه). خواهیم دید چه کس(یا کسانی) حرف های خاله زنکی و چرت و پرت میزنن.امید وارم که اون شخص من باشم ...
> امیدوارم که سال دیگه که میام تو انجمن نبینم که شما تاپیک زده باشید برای لغو مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۳ !
> ...



در اون تاپیک که اشاره کردید،هم شما و هم امثال شما موافق و طرفدار مصوبه که به نفع شما است، یاد اوری کردم ولی بازم ظاهرا دقت نداشتید و فقط در پی جواب بودید، کسی در حال حاضر در پی لغو مصوبه نیست ودر پی مشکلاتی هست که این مصوبه براش ایجاد کرده و مسئولین براش راه حلی و جوابی ندارند و شما سینه چاک حامی چنین طرح های هستید و به سوالاتی که از شما پرسیده ام جوابی برای بیان نداشته اید( اینکه من فعلا طرفدار طرح شدم؟ وقتی اجبار و به ناحق افرادی مثل شاهچراغ کشته میشند راه حلی وانتخابی داشته اند ؟ از این 5 سال که پیگیر نوشته های من بودید و کنجکاوانه بررسی میکردید و در تاپیک حرف های همه رو هم خونده بودید ) هر تلاشی و اقدامی برای لغو این مصوبه از دست من یک فرد حقیقی بر می اومده انجام دادم) و وقتی زمان سپری شده در شرایط فعلی که برای اجرای این مصوبه پیش رفته هم در تلاش هستم با هر کاری که میشه کرد اطلاعات کسب کنم در جهت لغو اون و در این بین اطلاعاتی که بدستم میرسه رو به هم وطن ها کنکوری ارائه میکنم هر چند رقیب من شاید باشند ولی همون طوری که گفتم این رقابت برای من یعنی سرگرمی ( از نظر معنی شما سرگرمی رو همیشه چیز خوش و لنگاری میدونید شاید به اقتضای سن شما باشه ) سرگرمی معنای دیگه ای هم داره که هنوز بعید هست به معناهای دیگه ای اون برسید.
این که به عنوان لولو 10 بار رو برد  میگید زرد به خاطر شاید سن کمتون باشه و این موضوع مربوط به موضوعی بود که یک شخصیت کشوری از اون استفاده کرده با همون لفظ و بیان نوشته شده !  خاله زنگی و ... ( هرچند لفظ ها کاربردهای مختلفی دارند ) و مشخص هست که شما چیز دیگه ای و جواب دیگه ای خصوصا برای حل مشکلات افرادی که با مشکلات مصوبه روبرو شدند نداشته و ندارید ..... که برای همه مشخص هست نیاز به تفسیر و جواب قسمت به قسمت چنین حرفهای نیست.....

 اما برای 1403  و 1404  چه خودم کنکوری باشم چه نباشم و.... تا هر وقتی که در این انجمن هستم برای احیای حق مردم تلاش میکنم ان شاءالله به کوری چشم ظالمان و حامیان چنین طرح های که مفتکی معدل بالا گرفته اند و شراط مالی دارند که میتونند همه چیز رو بخرند حتی نمره پذیرش دانشگاه.

----------


## MYDR

> ببخشید بی زحمت وقت کردید پیام خصوصیتون چک کنید


سلام، خواهش میکنم ، جواب دادم ! 
بازم میگم نگران نباش ! به احتمال زیاد فردا که دفترچه بیاد فکر کنم تاپیک بررسی اونو دوستان ایجاد کنند و برای خیلی ها یه سری سوالات مطرح بشه مثل من و شما .

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> سلام، خواهش میکنم ، جواب دادم ! 
> بازم میگم نگران نباش ! به احتمال زیاد فردا که دفترچه بیاد فکر کنم تاپیک بررسی اونو دوستان ایجاد کنند و برای خیلی ها یه سری سوالات مطرح بشه مثل من و شما .


مرسی دست گلت درد نکنه داداش اخه من دانشجوام الان گفتم  یه وقت مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## Saeedt

مرسی از دادخواهی ب حق تو و امثال تو... 
دم شما گرم  ام وای دی ار⚘⚘⚘

----------


## pouria.sh

> نحوه کار کردن با سیستم ویبیلتین رو به خوبی بلدم و مدت ها مدیریت انجمن های بزرگ بودم و نیازی نیست برام توضیح بدید. موضوع چیز دیگه ای بود که خودت رو زدید به راه ندونستن !
> موضوع خوندن من و شرایط من رو چون متوجه نیستید برای خودتون می بافید و مثل بچه های 18 19 ساله ای که میگه اگر خونده بودید !  بله من هم هم سن شما بودم همین طوری خوندم و دانشگاه تهران کارشناسی نرم رو گرفتم و الان هم به خاطر همین گفتم قبول شدن من و رقابت برای من سرگرمی و رقابت هست !  که شما این رو هم بازم برای خودتون ابزار ساختید !
> تقریبا یادم اومده که شما هم اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم جز طرفدارهای مصوبه بودید ( در همون تاپیک که اشاره کردید) ! پس اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم و جز همون ها هستید بهتر هست که اعصاب مارو خرد نکنی و به همون کار وبار و درس خودت بپردازی ! و داد و بیداد شما که آهای وقتتون نره رو همه شنیدن دیگه !
> 
> شما به بهانه پست های من به دیگران تلنگر بزنید؟ مغلطله بافی میکنید میگید تلنگر ؟ از پست های من استفاده کرده باشید که منطق شوم و مسخره خودتون رو تفسیر کرده باشید!
>  بهتر هست که مواظب باشی چون هرگز به شما اجازه نمیدم سو استفاده کنید! شما در تاپیک لغو مصوبه در جلد مخالف ظاهر شدید و حالا که این موضوع ترمیم رو هم مطرح کردیم مشکل داره دوباره در همون لباس ظاهر شدید و تنتون ملیرزه از بیدار و اقدام سایر افراد ! مثل این میمونه که معدل بالاهای مفتکی وقتی هوشیاری دیگران رو می بینند که متوجه نقایص شدند، دلشون میخواد که اقدام نکنند تا این ها راحت تر بالا تر برند و جایگاهشون از این شکاف های قانونی حفظ بمونه و سو استفاده کنند! هیچ حرف دیگه ای در این انجمن برای سایرین داشته اید !   بله ما داد و بیداد میکنیم در جهت احیای حق و بیداری سایر افراد ! شما چی کار میکنید ؟
>  شما اگر فعال هستید و خیری دارید و خیلی صادق هستید که به دیگران نفعی برسونید میتونید در راستای همون خیر خواهی خودتون به دیگران آموزش مشاوره و... رو انجام بدید نه اینکه به مهمل بافی به بهانه تاپیک های من به دیگران تلنگر بزنید !  همچنین به شما گفتم نیازی نیست در تاپیک های من حضور داشته باشید و پست های منو تحلیل کنید ! در سری قبل حرف به اندازه کافی زدید چون همون طوری که اشاره کردم وقت چنین حرف های کودکستانی را ندارم  و همین حالا هم وقت من و دیگران رو با منحرف کردن بحث اصلی تاپیک گرفته اید.
> 
> 
> ...


خودم رو به اون راه نمیزنم . شما میگید که تو داری ۵ ساله تاپیک های منو میخونی(!) میگم آقا جان اینطور نیست! گفتم بذار سابقه ی تاپیک هایی رو که ایجاد کرده ببینم تا بفهمم اهل رقابت هست یا نه که خب خوشبختانه دیدم نیست .همین :Yahoo (4): 
مدیونی اگه فکر کنی من ۵ ساله دارم تاپیک های شما رو میخونم :Yahoo (56): 
بعد از ۵سال که دیدید لغو نمیشه (تا اینجای کار البته) زدید تو کار اصلاح که تو همون تاپیک هم گفتم که حق تک تک افراد هستش برای تغییر و حتی لغو موصبه . کل بحث من اینکه از درس خوندن مستمر و تلاش زیاد غافل نشید و اهمال کاری نکنید به امید لغو اون همین و بس.


شما ظاهرا دیپلمتون رو قبل از ۸۴ گرفتید و دارید برای اصلاح یا لغو مصوبه تلاش میکنید که به نظر من حق شماست و من تا اینجا هیچ مشکلی نمیبینم . مشکل جایی هست که میاید با اطلاعات من درآوردی و غلط واهمه ایجاد میکنید که اگه زیر ۲۰ بگیرید دیگه هیچ رشته ی به اصطلاح تاپی قبول نمیشید(که کذبی بیش نیست). قبول دارم که باید نمره بالا داشت ولی رقابت زیاده و باید خیلی کوشش کرد.هرچند که هیچ عدد رسمی ای منتشر نشده ولی افراد قبل از ۸۴ بعید میدونم تعداد زیادی باشند و حتی شاید به زحمت به چند درصد برسند. این تغییرات میتونند یک ریل گذاری خوب برای یک الی دو دهه ی آینده باشه برای قبولی و پذیرش در دانشگاه های کشور
اینطور نیست که همش به ضرر دانش آموزان باشه . مسئولان باید بلند مدت رو هم نگاه کنند و نمیشه که لنگ کسانی بود که بعد از ۱۵ یا ۲۰ سال پس از دریافت دیپلم دوباره میخواند کنکور بدن.اولویت سیستم با نسل های جوان هستش


بازم میگم خوبه که دوستان ببینند که یه عده از کسانی که دنبال لغو مصوبه هستند دارند تنها برای منافع خودشون تلاش میکنند(دیپلمه های ۸۴ به قبل) نه الزاما برای کسی که برای رویا و توهمی به نام پزشکی شده هدف زندگیش و حاضره حتی ۵ سال هم پشت کنکور بمونه و یا فکر میکنه اگه مصوبه لغو بشه شانس قبولیش بیشتر میشه
کنکور حدود ۱۰ هزار نفر پذیرش داره برای اون ۳ تا رشته. مابقی(اون چند صد هزار نفر) به دنبال یک سرابی بیش نیستند

----------


## LEA

> خودم رو به اون راه نمیزنم . شما میگید که تو داری ۵ ساله تاپیک های منو میخونی(!) میگم آقا جان اینطور نیست! گفتم بذار سابقه ی تاپیک هایی رو که ایجاد کرده ببینم تا بفهمم اهل رقابت هست یا نه که خب خوشبختانه دیدم نیست .همین
> مدیونی اگه فکر کنی من ۵ ساله دارم تاپیک های شما رو میخونم
> بعد از ۵سال که دیدید لغو نمیشه (تا اینجای کار البته) زدید تو کار اصلاح که تو همون تاپیک هم گفتم که حق تک تک افراد هستش برای تغییر و حتی لغو موصبه . کل بحث من اینکه از درس خوندن مستمر و تلاش زیاد غافل نشید و اهمال کاری نکنید به امید لغو اون همین و بس.
> 
> 
> شما ظاهرا دیپلمتون رو قبل از ۸۴ گرفتید و دارید برای اصلاح یا لغو مصوبه تلاش میکنید که به نظر من حق شماست و من تا اینجا هیچ مشکلی نمیبینم . مشکل جایی هست که میاید با اطلاعات من درآوردی و غلط واهمه ایجاد میکنید که اگه زیر ۲۰ بگیرید دیگه هیچ رشته ی به اصطلاح تاپی قبول نمیشید(که کذبی بیش نیست). قبول دارم که باید نمره بالا داشت ولی رقابت زیاده و باید خیلی کوشش کرد.هرچند که هیچ عدد رسمی ای منتشر نشده ولی افراد قبل از ۸۴ بعید میدونم تعداد زیادی باشند و حتی شاید به زحمت به چند درصد برسند. این تغییرات میتونند یک ریل گذاری خوب برای یک الی دو دهه ی آینده باشه برای قبولی و پذیرش در دانشگاه های کشور
> اینطور نیست که همش به ضرر دانش آموزان باشه . مسئولان باید بلند مدت رو هم نگاه کنند و نمیشه که لنگ کسانی بود که بعد از ۱۵ یا ۲۰ سال پس از دریافت دیپلم دوباره میخواند کنکور بدن.اولویت سیستم با نسل های جوان هستش
> 
> 
> ...



پیشنهاد شمابرای کسانی که پشت کنکورن چیه

----------


## MYDR

> خودم رو به اون راه نمیزنم . شما میگید که تو داری ۵ ساله تاپیک های منو میخونی(!) میگم آقا جان اینطور نیست! گفتم بذار سابقه ی تاپیک هایی رو که ایجاد کرده ببینم تا بفهمم اهل رقابت هست یا نه که خب خوشبختانه دیدم نیست .همین
> مدیونی اگه فکر کنی من ۵ ساله دارم تاپیک های شما رو میخونم
> بعد از ۵سال که دیدید لغو نمیشه (تا اینجای کار البته) زدید تو کار اصلاح که تو همون تاپیک هم گفتم که حق تک تک افراد هستش برای تغییر و حتی لغو موصبه . کل بحث من اینکه از درس خوندن مستمر و تلاش زیاد غافل نشید و اهمال کاری نکنید به امید لغو اون همین و بس.
> شما ظاهرا دیپلمتون رو قبل از ۸۴ گرفتید و دارید برای اصلاح یا لغو مصوبه تلاش میکنید که به نظر من حق شماست و من تا اینجا هیچ مشکلی نمیبینم . مشکل جایی هست که میاید با اطلاعات من درآوردی و غلط واهمه ایجاد میکنید که اگه زیر ۲۰ بگیرید دیگه هیچ رشته ی به اصطلاح تاپی قبول نمیشید(که کذبی بیش نیست). قبول دارم که باید نمره بالا داشت ولی رقابت زیاده و باید خیلی کوشش کرد.هرچند که هیچ عدد رسمی ای منتشر نشده ولی افراد قبل از ۸۴ بعید میدونم تعداد زیادی باشند و حتی شاید به زحمت به چند درصد برسند. این تغییرات میتونند یک ریل گذاری خوب برای یک الی دو دهه ی آینده باشه برای قبولی و پذیرش در دانشگاه های کشور
> اینطور نیست که همش به ضرر دانش آموزان باشه . مسئولان باید بلند مدت رو هم نگاه کنند و نمیشه که لنگ کسانی بود که بعد از ۱۵ یا ۲۰ سال پس از دریافت دیپلم دوباره میخواند کنکور بدن.اولویت سیستم با نسل های جوان هستش
> بازم میگم خوبه که دوستان ببینند که یه عده از کسانی که دنبال لغو مصوبه هستند دارند تنها برای منافع خودشون تلاش میکنند(دیپلمه های ۸۴ به قبل) نه الزاما برای کسی که برای رویا و توهمی به نام پزشکی شده هدف زندگیش و حاضره حتی ۵ سال هم پشت کنکور بمونه و یا فکر میکنه اگه مصوبه لغو بشه شانس قبولیش بیشتر میشه
> کنکور حدود ۱۰ هزار نفر پذیرش داره برای اون ۳ تا رشته. مابقی(اون چند صد هزار نفر) به دنبال یک سرابی بیش نیستند


این که کذب اگر وجود داشته باشه قطعا ً حرف های کسی هست که فقط به فکر خودش هست و از منافع خودش می ترسه ! بارها طرح سوال کردیم و جوابی نداشته اید ! پس اگر افراد خانواده شما که پا به سن تر گذاشته اند و در حال از بین رفتن در جامعه بر اساس نبود معیارهای حقانیت مدنی صورت بگیره روا هست ؟!   اگر اظهار نظر های خود کارشناسان رو میدونستید که نمی دونید از وزیر علوم گرفته تا سایر افراد دیگه چنین مغطعه ای رو سر هم نمی کردید که هر کسی زیر 19 باشه رشته به اصطاح تاپی رو قبول نمیشه !  امثال شما این تاپیک و سایر ناپیک های موجود در انجمن رو با یاوه گویی به خیال خودشون به گند می کشند و فکر میکنید دیگران خفته رو بیدار میکنند در صورتی که همه الان میدونند چه اتفاقی افتاده و موضوع چی هست !
  در ضمن مدام سعی نکنید امور منو تحلیل کنید و مهمل بافی کنید !  
اینکه دیپلم 84 به قبل و یا به بعد هستم به شما ارتباطی نداره ! شما به حدی در حاضر جوابی شتاب زده هستید که به 15 20 سال قبل میخواهید توجه کنید !  سال 97 ها و حتی 98 ها رو نمی تونید تحلیل کنید! در صورتی که این نظام جدیدی ها هم حذف میشند ! اگر این رو فهمیدید، عذرخواهی نکرده با یه خداحافظی و آرزوی خیر برای دیگران ( حداقل در تاپیک و پست های من ) خوشحالمون کنید و اگر فهمیدید و نگران منافع خودتون هستید که خدا هدایتتون کنه !.

پس چرا مدام چرند و پرند سر هم میکنید ؟ حداقل اگر تونسته بودید مشکلی از افراد رو که درگیر این مصوبه شدند رو توضیح بدید بازم حرف شما قابل شنیدن بود !
و اینکه کنکور برای رشته های پر متقاضی هر چند تعداد داشته باشه و مابقی سراب بیش نیستند؟!  قعطعا سیرابی های بی خاصیت که الکی نمره بیست گرفتند نباید جز اون 3 هزار تا باشند و باید شرایط رقابت و پذیرش برای همه یکسان باشه این انقدر فشار خوردن نداره ! این یعنی عدالت ! قانون رو هم یاد بگیر که از لحاظ عطف به ماسبق نباید باشه ولی اجباراً دارند اینکار رو می کنند !  حالا که میخواند این کارو بکنند، شرایط و زیر ساخت اونو هم ندارند !  می فهمید اصلا موضوع چی هست اصلا و یا فقط الکی همین طور حرف میزنید در لباس خیر خواهانه وقت برای دیگران ؟!!!!  پس به نظرم یه پیشنهاد دوستانه میدوم به شما : انقدر یاوه گویی و حرف در بری نزنید !
  قانون باید برای همه یکسان باشه ! مگر میشه بر اساس سن قانون تحصیلی رو محدود کرد که شما از اون حرفهای .... میزنید ! در هیچ جای دینا نیست که افراد از سن فلان به بعد مورد پذیرش قرار نگیرد ! تازه اولویت با اونهای هست که این مسیر تحصیلی رو در همین مملکت سپری کردند !
اصلا سن به کنار شما اومدید گفتید بچه ها وقتتون نره با این حرفها ! دیگه چرا انقدر حرص و جوش میزنید ! به شما هم چندین بار گفتم لازم نیست در تاپیک و پست های من حضور داشته باشید ولی خوب مشخص هست که یه معدلی و نمره ای گیرتون اومده و از این که دیگران می تونند در تراز و این وضعیت قرار بگیرند که حقشون هست شما می ترسید !  خوب گفتید وقتتون نره شنیدم دیگه انقدر شرو ور گفتن نداره که !
 کار شما از پند و اندرز شروع شد و رسید به تهمت که ما مخالفین به فکر موردی و فقط برای خودمون هستیم خدا نسبت به نیت ها آگاهی بیشتری داره که دیون تهمت به راحتی بخشیده نمیشه.
حتی اگر ما این طوری هم باشیم عیب نیست چرا که گروه بیشتری رو شامل میشیم که حرفهامون به حق هست و حق کسی ضایع نمیشه بیش تر از 80 درصد افراد جامعه مخالف و کمتر از 20 درصد موافق این مصوبه ظالمانه بودند و موضوعاتی که مطرح شده خصوصا این ترمیم معدل که باعث ترس و حشت امثال شما گروه اندک شده که حق و اولویت در امور مدنی و اجتماعی با گروه بیشتر هست نه به سن و سال! هر چند شما از درک چنین موضوعاتی عاجز به نظر می رسید و تفره میرید.

----------


## LEA

> این که کذب اگر وجود داشته باشه قطعا ً حرف های کسی هست که فقط به فکر خودش هست و از منافع خودش می ترسه ! بارها طرح سوال کردیم و جوابی نداشته اید ! پس اگر افراد خانواده شما که پا به سن تر گذاشته اند و در حال از بین رفتن در جامعه بر اساس نبود معیارهای حقانیت مدنی صورت بگیره روا هست ؟!   اگر اظهار نظر های خود کارشناسان رو میدونستید که نمی دونید از وزیر علوم گرفته تا سایر افراد دیگه چنین مغطعه ای رو سر هم نمی کردید که هر کسی زیر 19 باشه رشته به اصطاح تاپی رو قبول نمیشه !  امثال شما این تاپیک و سایر ناپیک های موجود در انجمن رو با یاوه گویی به خیال خودشون به گند می کشند و فکر میکنید دیگران خفته رو بیدار میکنند در صورتی که همه الان میدونند چه اتفاقی افتاده و موضوع چی هست !
>   در ضمن مدام سعی نکنید امور منو تحلیل کنید و مهمل بافی کنید !  
> اینکه دیپلم 84 به قبل و یا به بعد هستم به شما ارتباطی نداره ! شما به حدی در حاضر جوابی شتاب زده هستید که به 15 20 سال قبل میخواهید توجه کنید !  سال 97 ها و حتی 98 ها رو نمی تونید تحلیل کنید! در صورتی که این نظام جدیدی ها هم حذف میشند ! اگر این رو فهمیدید، عذرخواهی نکرده با یه خداحافظی و آرزوی خیر برای دیگران ( حداقل در تاپیک و پست های من ) خوشحالمون کنید و اگر فهمیدید و نگران منافع خودتون هستید که خدا هدایتتون کنه !.
> 
> پس چرا مدام چرند و پرند سر هم میکنید ؟ حداقل اگر تونسته بودید مشکلی از افراد رو که درگیر این مصوبه شدند رو توضیح بدید بازم حرف شما قابل شنیدن بود !
> و اینکه کنکور برای رشته های پر متقاضی هر چند تعداد داشته باشه و مابقی سراب بیش نیستند؟!  قعطعا سیرابی های بی خاصیت که الکی نمره بیست گرفتند نباید جز اون 3 هزار تا باشند و باید شرایط رقابت و پذیرش برای همه یکسان باشه این انقدر فشار خوردن نداره ! این یعنی عدالت ! قانون رو هم یاد بگیر که از لحاظ عطف به ماسبق نباید باشه ولی اجباراً دارند اینکار رو می کنند !  حالا که میخواند این کارو بکنند، شرایط و زیر ساخت اونو هم ندارند !  می فهمید اصلا موضوع چی هست اصلا و یا فقط الکی همین طور حرف میزنید در لباس خیر خواهانه وقت برای دیگران ؟!!!!  پس به نظرم یه پیشنهاد دوستانه میدوم به شما : انقدر یاوه گویی و حرف در بری نزنید !
>   قانون باید برای همه یکسان باشه ! مگر میشه بر اساس سن قانون تحصیلی رو محدود کرد که شما از اون حرفهای .... میزنید ! در هیچ جای دینا نیست که افراد از سن فلان به بعد مورد پذیرش قرار نگیرد ! تازه اولویت با اونهای هست که این مسیر تحصیلی رو در همین مملکت سپری کردند !
> اصلا سن به کنار شما اومدید گفتید بچه ها وقتتون نره با این حرفها ! دیگه چرا انقدر حرص و جوش میزنید ! به شما هم چندین بار گفتم لازم نیست در تاپیک و پست های من حضور داشته باشید ولی خوب مشخص هست که یه معدلی و نمره ای گیرتون اومده و از این که دیگران می تونند در تراز و این وضعیت قرار بگیرند که حقشون هست شما می ترسید !  خوب گفتید وقتتون نره شنیدم دیگه انقدر شرو ور گفتن نداره که !
>  کار شما از پند و اندرز شروع شد و رسید به تهمت که ما مخالفین به فکر موردی و فقط برای خودمون هستیم خدا نسبت به نیت ها آگاهی بیشتری داره که دیون تهمت به راحتی بخشیده نمیشه.
> حتی اگر ما این طوری هم باشیم عیب نیست چرا که گروه بیشتری رو شامل میشیم که حرفهامون به حق هست و حق کسی ضایع نمیشه بیش تر از 80 درصد افراد جامعه مخالف و کمتر از 20 درصد موافق این مصوبه ظالمانه بودند و موضوعاتی که مطرح شده خصوصا این ترمیم معدل که باعث ترس و حشت امثال شما گروه اندک شده که حق و اولویت در امور مدنی و اجتماعی با گروه بیشتر هست نه به سن و سال! هر چند شما از درک چنین موضوعاتی عاجز به نظر می رسید و تفره میرید.



یعنی قبولی در رشته های تاپ فقط برای بالای 19 ها نیست ؟درسته؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

گوه خوردن....الان منی که 5 سال پیش یبار رفتم ترمیم باید چه غلطی بکنم؟؟ کلا برای همیشه از کنکور محرومم؟؟ من ریدم تو این قانونای اینا ریدم تو تفکراتشون یه مشت ادم بیسواد داغون بدبخت نشستن واسه ما دارن قانون مینویسن خب تو که نمیتونی حتی دو بار ترمیم بزاری غلط میکنی معدل کوفتی رو تو کنکور تاثیر میدی چرا کنکور بدون محدودیت ولی سوابق تحصیلی فقط یکباره؟؟ خب کنکور عنتونم بکنین یبار دیگه
والا طرف هاروارد بخواد بره خیلی راحت تره تا دانشگاههای ..یری ایران

----------


## skvskv

سلام بچه ها خوبین؟ نخسته ایشالله :Yahoo (1): 
من معدلم 18.50 شده بعد از ترمیم دیپلم تجربی ام نظام جدید
تو شهرمون تا 20 هزار هم اموزش ابتدایی قبول شدن منطقه 3 هستم
میخواستم ببینم بنظرتون با این معدل تقریبا رتبه و تراز خود کنکور حداقل و حداکثر باید تو چ رنجی باشه؟(خودم میدونم سال اول اجرای این مصوبه اس ولی ممنون میشم کسی اگ اطلاعاتی دارع جواب بده مرسی)
میخوام رتبه کل منطقه3 بعد از اعمال معدل اینا زیر 20 هزار منطقه 3 بشه ک فرهنگیان بتونم بزنم ...

----------


## Tara_Z

اقا الان یه سوال. من نظام قدیم فارغ التحصیل ریاضی 91 ام، میتونم تو امتحانات ترمیم امسال شرکت کنم؟ برا ما هم ترمیم گذاشتن بلاخره؟ من میخواستم کنکور تجربی بدم امسال و قصد دیپلم مجدد نداشتم. الان همون ترمیم اوکیه دیگه؟ با دوازدهمیا قراره امتحان بدیم؟ مثلن من با دوازدهمیای ریاضی خرداد امتحان میدم؟ من تازه بعد از چند هفته اومدم سایت. نمیدونم چی به چی شده قوانین(با توجه به اینکه هر روز یه چیزی میگن)

----------


## MYDR

> یعنی قبولی در رشته های تاپ فقط برای بالای 19 ها نیست ؟درسته؟


اون چیزی که خود این مسئولین که از پشت پرده این مسائل خبر داشتن گفته اند :  از معدل 19.16  شانسی برای رشته های پر متقاضی نداره !   
این میزان و عیار معدل چون سال اول هست کسی دقیق و دقیق نمی تونه اون میزان دقیق معدل رو بدست بیاره ولی وقتی چند ده هزار معدل 20 دارید که نمیشه ازش چشم پوشی کرد و مابقی معدل ها بماند !
حالا این بین عده ای شیاد که معدل بالا سال های قبل گرفته اند و از این خلاء قانونی میخواند راحت استفاده کنند که رقابت کمتر باشه یعنی اون 40 درصد بحثش برای این ها تموم شده است و فقط به فکر اون 60 درصد و فقط تخصصی ها هستند و این یک نظام ناعادلانه است !  
  حالا مقایسه و معدل نوزده و چند صدم خورده ! این چند صدم خورده رو رها کنیم ، گفته اند بالا 70 هزار ( که در سندی که نهاد استراتژیک رئیس جمهور منتشر کرده آمار دقیق ترش هست )  معدل 19 الی 20 داریم !  خوب این 70 هزار  حداقل 60 هزار رشته پر متقاضی میخواند، رشته های پرمتقاضی میگیم کلا  5 هزار تا باشه !  خوب حالا کنکور امسال این ها درگیر ترمیم معدل و معدل سازی نیستند و از همون خرداد دارند برای این 4 5 درس تخصصی میخونند !  بچه های دیگه با چه معدلی و چه شرایطی میخواند خودشون رو برسونند ؟ این عادلانه است یا ظالمانه ؟!  حالا از طرفی کسی که نتونه معدلش رو حداقل به 19 رسونده باشه، ترمیم معدل تکرار پذیر نیست که خودش رو برسونه و به راحتی از گردونه رقابت ها حذف میشه ! همون حالت که بره رشته های بدون آزمون ! و اونها این طرح رو طراحی کردند که صف رشته های پر متقاضی با زور قانونی ظالمانه کم بشه و این جبر بر مردم هست !  حالا این بین عده ای شل مغز بی غیرت چرند و پرند هم میگند،و اگر دو پس فردای دیگه حتی این ها پزشک یا مهندس شریف و تهران هم بشند، و این نوع قانون های ظالمانه برای اونها هم اجرا بشه ( مثل افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی و طرح های استخدامی نخبه پروری و.... که در حال اجرا هست : که به نظر من حق و ناحقی های هم شده ) خودشون رو جر میدند : آهای قانون نیست ! آهای ممکلت نداریم ! آهای ما میریم ! و هزارتا آه و ناله میکنند ! من معتقدم که عدالت برای همه باید وجود داشته باشه و هر کسی با تلاش و عرضه خودش به مقامی رسیده باشه نه با خلاءهای قاونی و تصمیمات ظالمانه که حالا به نفع ما است از این نوع قانون ها استقبال کنیم چون دنیا برعکس هم داره یه روز به نوعی و یه جای نوبت خود ما میشه که بهمون ظلم بشه!

----------


## MYDR

> اقا الان یه سوال. من نظام قدیم فارغ التحصیل ریاضی 91 ام، میتونم تو امتحانات ترمیم امسال شرکت کنم؟ برا ما هم ترمیم گذاشتن بلاخره؟ من میخواستم کنکور تجربی بدم امسال و قصد دیپلم مجدد نداشتم. الان همون ترمیم اوکیه دیگه؟ با دوازدهمیا قراره امتحان بدیم؟ مثلن من با دوازدهمیای ریاضی خرداد امتحان میدم؟ من تازه بعد از چند هفته اومدم سایت. نمیدونم چی به چی شده قوانین(با توجه به اینکه هر روز یه چیزی میگن)



سلام دوست گرامی، آن چیزی که من پیگیری کرده بودم  گفته اند ترمیم حالت های مختلف و برای شرایط و پایه های تحصیلی متفاوتی داشته !که تقریبا از اولین سال های تحصیلی از سال های دهه 30 40 رو هم پوشش میده و به خاطر همین حالت های مختلف نتونستند مهرماه این بخش نامه ترمیم رو بیرون بدند . این سوالات خودتون رو که فعلا میتونید بی خیال بشید، و به همون درس خوندن خودتون برسید و 25 الی 30 آبان به گفته خود این ها قراره بخش نامه ترمیم بیاد اون موقع هم شما و هم ما جواب خیلی از حالت های مختلف رو می تونیم متوجه بشیم.

----------


## NiLQwoV

امروز مگه ثبتنام شروع نشده؟
دفترچه ثبتنام کنکور نیومده؟

----------


## Aliva00

لحاظ شدن نمره صفر برای داوطلبان فاقد سابقه تحصیلی/ تاکید بر امکان شرکت در تنها یک نوبت برای ترمیم نمره
 پورعباس، رییس سازمان سنجش

✔️ آزمون ۱۴۰۲ را باید از سال های آینده جدا کنیم. تمام تصمیم ها بر مبنای مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است. داوطلب سابقه تحصیلی را به سازمان سنجش اعلام نمی کند، بلکه سازمان از سیستم های برخط از وزارت اموزش و پرورش دریافت می کند. سابقه تحصیلی برای ازمون ۱۴۰۲ شامل اثر قطعی نمره حدود ۱۰ یا ۱۱ درس است که اموزش و پرورش امتحانات نهایی و استاندارد و سراسری برای انها برگزار کرده است.

✔️اما داوطلبانی که امسال پایه دوازدهم هستند باید در خرداد ۱۴۰۲ سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنند، اگر آموزش و پرورش آزمون نهایی استاندارد و سراسری برگزار کند، ولی دانش ­آموز در ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی شرکت نکند و سوابق تحصیلی نداشته باشد، نمره سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون را از دست می‌دهد.

داوطلبان موظف هستند در یکی از آزمون های دی، خرداد یا شهریور که آموزش و پرورش برگزار می کند، شرکت کرده و اگر سوابق تحصیلی ندارند سوابق تحصیلی را ایجاد کنند. البته اگر سوابق تحصیلی را با شرکت در آزمون شهریور ۱۴۰۲ بخواهند ایجاد کنند برای سال بعد قابل استفاده است؛ زیرا انتخاب رشته مرداد پایان می‌یابد. دروس عمومی که داوطلب سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد نکند نمره صفر خواهد داشت.

✔️ آموزش و پرورش فرصت ترمیم نمره را برای داوطلبانی که دیپلمه های سال های قبل هستند فراهم کرده و آنها می توانند در این آزمون شرکت کرده و کل سابقه تحصیلی را برای خود ایجاد کنند. آموزش و پرورش اعلام کرده آزمون های سراسری کشوری برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی برگزار می کند و داوطلبان می توانند در این آزمون شرکت کنند.

⭕️در ۱۴۰۲ تغییری در سهمیه ها نسبت به ۱۴۰۱ نداریم، یعنی سهمیه های منطقه ۱، منطقه ۲، منطقه ۳، شاهد و ایثارگران را مطابق امسال و با نسبت های مشابه داریم. بر اساس مصوبه شورا ممکن است روش اعمال سهمیه ها عوض شود ولی اصل سهمیه ها تغییر نخواهد کرد که انهم برای سال ۱۴۰۳ خواهد بود.

----------


## SARA_H83

بدبخت ما پشت کنکوری‌هایی که مصوبه چمد ماه قبل از امتحانات نهاییمون مطرح شد. نمیدونستیم برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ بخونیم یا برای امتحانات نهایی! نمبشد حتی تصمیم گرفت! اگه برای نهایی خوب می‌خوندیم ممکن بود لغو بشه و کنکور رو ببازیم و اگه کنکور رو می‌خوندیم هم استرس نهایی پابرجا بود.

----------


## Ali_T

*واقعا خیلی سخته که یک جواب واحد برای سوال های ما ها داشته باشن ؟! 

الان یه جایی میگه میشه نصف کرد یکمیشو دی داد یکمیشو خرداد یجا میگه نمیشه *

----------


## Moon.Sa

> *واقعا خیلی سخته که یک جواب واحد برای سوال های ما ها داشته باشن ؟! 
> 
> الان یه جایی میگه میشه نصف کرد یکمیشو دی داد یکمیشو خرداد یجا میگه نمیشه *


یکمش که هیچی
حتی هنوز معلوم نیست خردادم وقت ترمیم میدن یا فقط دیه -_-
گیر یه مشت شل مغز افتادیم که کارای کشور دستشونه

----------


## pouria.sh

> این که کذب اگر وجود داشته باشه قطعا ً حرف های کسی هست که فقط به فکر خودش هست و از منافع خودش می ترسه ! بارها طرح سوال کردیم و جوابی نداشته اید ! پس اگر افراد خانواده شما که پا به سن تر گذاشته اند و در حال از بین رفتن در جامعه بر اساس نبود معیارهای حقانیت مدنی صورت بگیره روا هست ؟!   اگر اظهار نظر های خود کارشناسان رو میدونستید که نمی دونید از وزیر علوم گرفته تا سایر افراد دیگه چنین مغطعه ای رو سر هم نمی کردید که هر کسی زیر 19 باشه رشته به اصطاح تاپی رو قبول نمیشه !  امثال شما این تاپیک و سایر ناپیک های موجود در انجمن رو با یاوه گویی به خیال خودشون به گند می کشند و فکر میکنید دیگران خفته رو بیدار میکنند در صورتی که همه الان میدونند چه اتفاقی افتاده و موضوع چی هست !
>   در ضمن مدام سعی نکنید امور منو تحلیل کنید و مهمل بافی کنید !  
> اینکه دیپلم 84 به قبل و یا به بعد هستم به شما ارتباطی نداره ! شما به حدی در حاضر جوابی شتاب زده هستید که به 15 20 سال قبل میخواهید توجه کنید !  سال 97 ها و حتی 98 ها رو نمی تونید تحلیل کنید! در صورتی که این نظام جدیدی ها هم حذف میشند ! اگر این رو فهمیدید، عذرخواهی نکرده با یه خداحافظی و آرزوی خیر برای دیگران ( حداقل در تاپیک و پست های من ) خوشحالمون کنید و اگر فهمیدید و نگران منافع خودتون هستید که خدا هدایتتون کنه !.
> 
> پس چرا مدام چرند و پرند سر هم میکنید ؟ حداقل اگر تونسته بودید مشکلی از افراد رو که درگیر این مصوبه شدند رو توضیح بدید بازم حرف شما قابل شنیدن بود !
> و اینکه کنکور برای رشته های پر متقاضی هر چند تعداد داشته باشه و مابقی سراب بیش نیستند؟!  قعطعا سیرابی های بی خاصیت که الکی نمره بیست گرفتند نباید جز اون 3 هزار تا باشند و باید شرایط رقابت و پذیرش برای همه یکسان باشه این انقدر فشار خوردن نداره ! این یعنی عدالت ! قانون رو هم یاد بگیر که از لحاظ عطف به ماسبق نباید باشه ولی اجباراً دارند اینکار رو می کنند !  حالا که میخواند این کارو بکنند، شرایط و زیر ساخت اونو هم ندارند !  می فهمید اصلا موضوع چی هست اصلا و یا فقط الکی همین طور حرف میزنید در لباس خیر خواهانه وقت برای دیگران ؟!!!!  پس به نظرم یه پیشنهاد دوستانه میدوم به شما : انقدر یاوه گویی و حرف در بری نزنید !
>   قانون باید برای همه یکسان باشه ! مگر میشه بر اساس سن قانون تحصیلی رو محدود کرد که شما از اون حرفهای .... میزنید ! در هیچ جای دینا نیست که افراد از سن فلان به بعد مورد پذیرش قرار نگیرد ! تازه اولویت با اونهای هست که این مسیر تحصیلی رو در همین مملکت سپری کردند !
> اصلا سن به کنار شما اومدید گفتید بچه ها وقتتون نره با این حرفها ! دیگه چرا انقدر حرص و جوش میزنید ! به شما هم چندین بار گفتم لازم نیست در تاپیک و پست های من حضور داشته باشید ولی خوب مشخص هست که یه معدلی و نمره ای گیرتون اومده و از این که دیگران می تونند در تراز و این وضعیت قرار بگیرند که حقشون هست شما می ترسید !  خوب گفتید وقتتون نره شنیدم دیگه انقدر شرو ور گفتن نداره که !
>  کار شما از پند و اندرز شروع شد و رسید به تهمت که ما مخالفین به فکر موردی و فقط برای خودمون هستیم خدا نسبت به نیت ها آگاهی بیشتری داره که دیون تهمت به راحتی بخشیده نمیشه.
> حتی اگر ما این طوری هم باشیم عیب نیست چرا که گروه بیشتری رو شامل میشیم که حرفهامون به حق هست و حق کسی ضایع نمیشه بیش تر از 80 درصد افراد جامعه مخالف و کمتر از 20 درصد موافق این مصوبه ظالمانه بودند و موضوعاتی که مطرح شده خصوصا این ترمیم معدل که باعث ترس و حشت امثال شما گروه اندک شده که حق و اولویت در امور مدنی و اجتماعی با گروه بیشتر هست نه به سن و سال! هر چند شما از درک چنین موضوعاتی عاجز به نظر می رسید و تفره میرید.


نمره ای که لحاظ میکنند برای امسال و سال بعد فقط از نهایی ها هستش. کسی که نمره بالا در نهایی گرفته،اونو به گفته شما (الکی) بدست نیاورده و براش زحمت کشیده. اگه به هر دلیلی یکی نتونسته تلاش کنه بنظرم باید یه راه جبران(که به نظرم ترمیم هستش) براش گذاشت
گروه های مختلف در عرصه ی عمومی برای منافع خودشون رقابت و تلاش میکنند که به نظرم چیز عجیب یا بدی نیست الزاما. شما هم داری برای خودت و کسانی که شرایط خودتون رو دارند تلاش میکنید که به نظرم حق مسلم شماست
شما چون خودت قبل از ۸۴ فارغ التحسیل شدید به نفع شماست که تاثیر یا نباشه و یا مثبت باشه!
به قول شما یکی هم که معدل بالا داره به نفعش هست که تاثیر مستقیم باشه تا فقط به کنکورش برسه! خوب اونم میره سراغ منافع خودش!!!
این وسط یه سیستم باید بتونه با توجه به شرایط خودش(در نحوه برگزاری،امکانات آموزشی،توان اقتصادی و ...) و نیاز های کشور(در دهه های آینده و مسائلی مثل جمعیت متخصص نیازمند در عرصه های مختلف) سیستمی رو برای آموزش و مهم تر از اون پذیرش افراد طراحی کنه که بیشترین بازده رو داشته باشه
کسی که سن پایین تری داره میتونه سال های بیشتری در اون شغل به فعالیت بپردازه نسبت به کسی که بعد از حدود ۲۰ سال دوباره اومده تا در اون رشته از صفر شروع کنه به خوندن
من عددی ندارم که به اون استناد کنم ولی بعید میدونم افراد قبل از ۸۴ تعدادی فراتر از چند درصد(که حتی به انگشتان یک دست هم نمیرسند از نظر درصد)باشند و نمیشه طرحی که قراره بخش عمده ی پذیرش رو بر دوش معدل بذاره، لنگ یک عده معدود و انگشت شما باشه(به لحاظ درصدی)
شما هم به قول پور عباس یا باید نتیجه ی کم کاری هاتون رو بپذیرید و با عدم نداشتن سابقه در کنکور شرکت کنید و یا برای تشکیل سابقه ی تحصیلی جدید اقدام بفرمایید
امروز اعلام شده کسی که سوابق نداشته باشه و برای اون اقدامه نکنه از ۴۰ درصد چیزی دریافت نمیکنه(صفر لحاظ میشه). بازم میگم وقت رو بیش از این تلف نکنید و لااقل برای خرداد اقدام کنید به گرفتن دیپلم نظام جدید که امسال رو هم مثل ۵ ساله گذشته از دست ندید



> اون چیزی که خود این مسئولین که از پشت پرده این مسائل خبر داشتن گفته اند :  از معدل 19.16  شانسی برای رشته های پر متقاضی نداره !   
> این میزان و عیار معدل چون سال اول هست کسی دقیق و دقیق نمی تونه اون میزان دقیق معدل رو بدست بیاره ولی وقتی چند ده هزار معدل 20 دارید که نمیشه ازش چشم پوشی کرد و مابقی معدل ها بماند !
> حالا این بین عده ای شیاد که معدل بالا سال های قبل گرفته اند و از این خلاء قانونی میخواند راحت استفاده کنند که رقابت کمتر باشه یعنی اون 40 درصد بحثش برای این ها تموم شده است و فقط به فکر اون 60 درصد و فقط تخصصی ها هستند و این یک نظام ناعادلانه است !  
>   حالا مقایسه و معدل نوزده و چند صدم خورده ! این چند صدم خورده رو رها کنیم ، گفته اند بالا 70 هزار ( که در سندی که نهاد استراتژیک رئیس جمهور منتشر کرده آمار دقیق ترش هست )  معدل 19 الی 20 داریم !  خوب این 70 هزار  حداقل 60 هزار رشته پر متقاضی میخواند، رشته های پرمتقاضی میگیم کلا  5 هزار تا باشه !  خوب حالا کنکور امسال این ها درگیر ترمیم معدل و معدل سازی نیستند و از همون خرداد دارند برای این 4 5 درس تخصصی میخونند !  بچه های دیگه با چه معدلی و چه شرایطی میخواند خودشون رو برسونند ؟ این عادلانه است یا ظالمانه ؟!  حالا از طرفی کسی که نتونه معدلش رو حداقل به 19 رسونده باشه، ترمیم معدل تکرار پذیر نیست که خودش رو برسونه و به راحتی از گردونه رقابت ها حذف میشه ! همون حالت که بره رشته های بدون آزمون ! و اونها این طرح رو طراحی کردند که صف رشته های پر متقاضی با زور قانونی ظالمانه کم بشه و این جبر بر مردم هست !  حالا این بین عده ای شل مغز بی غیرت چرند و پرند هم میگند،و اگر دو پس فردای دیگه حتی این ها پزشک یا مهندس شریف و تهران هم بشند، و این نوع قانون های ظالمانه برای اونها هم اجرا بشه ( مثل افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی و طرح های استخدامی نخبه پروری و.... که در حال اجرا هست : که به نظر من حق و ناحقی های هم شده ) خودشون رو جر میدند : آهای قانون نیست ! آهای ممکلت نداریم ! آهای ما میریم ! و هزارتا آه و ناله میکنند ! من معتقدم که عدالت برای همه باید وجود داشته باشه و هر کسی با تلاش و عرضه خودش به مقامی رسیده باشه نه با خلاءهای قاونی و تصمیمات ظالمانه که حالا به نفع ما است از این نوع قانون ها استقبال کنیم چون دنیا برعکس هم داره یه روز به نوعی و یه جای نوبت خود ما میشه که بهمون ظلم بشه!


اون عده شیاد (یه قول خودتون) برای گرفتن نمره بالا ساعت ها و ماه های زیادی رو زحمت کشیدن تا به نمره بالا برسند
کسی که به هر دلیلی نتونسته بخونه برای نهایی بنظرم باید فرصت ترمیم بهش داد
سیستم نمیتونه یک شرایط ایده آل و فرضی رو مبنا قرار بده.ناعدالتی قطعا هست در کشور و مطلقا نمیشه اونو کم رنگ نشون داد یا انکار کرد ولی نمیشه که اصلا اصلاحی در شیوه پذیرش ایجاد نکرد
شما دنبال مناقع خودت هستی و به اصطلاح از سال ۹۷ هم دارید برای تغییر مصوبات کنکوری(!) تلاش میکنید . که بنظرم حق هر گروهی هست که برای منافع خودش تلاش کنه ولی سیستم باید نفع عمومی و بزرگ تر رو مبنا قرار بده برای همه امور 

با گفتن ((عده ای شل مغز بی غیرت چرند و پرند هم میگند)) نمیتونید فاز حقوق بشری و دفاع از مظلومان و ستمدیدگان بگیرید
بنظرم الان که دیگه میدونید شرایط چیه باید برای پذیرش در یک رشته مطلوبتون مثل بقیه تلاش کنید و نمره بالا هم در نهایی و هم در کنکور بگیرید

----------


## sayeh82

الان من پشت کنکوریم و دی میخوام ترمیم معدل کنم
برای ثبت نام کنکور دی کد سوابق تحصیلیمو بزنم که نمره های قبل ترمیمم میرن
باید چیکار کنم

----------


## pouria.sh

> پیشنهاد شمابرای کسانی که پشت کنکورن چیه


ابتدا پوزش منو بابت یک روز تاخیر در پاسخگویی ببخشید دوست عزیز من
پیشنهاد من اینکه اگه نمره پایین داری یا اصلا سوابق نداره باید باید و باید برای ترمیم/دیپلم مجدد و یا ایجاد سوابق(قبل از ۸۴) اقدام کنه. گرفتن نمره بالا خیلی دست یافتنی تر هستش در نهایی نسبت به آزمون کنکور . رقبا جدی و سختکوش هستند و نباید به بهانه ی درصد خوب در کنکور از نمرات نهایی غافل شد
و پس از اون هم قطعا تلاش بی وقفه هست تا روز کنکور. اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید حتما باید بنظرم ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه رو در روز داشته باشید 
من خودم امسال آزمون نمیرم و همش رو تو خونه میگیرم و حل میکنم چون مبنای برنامه ریزی اغلب آزمون های امسال بنظرم چندان سنجیده نبودند و معلوم نبود بالاخره تکلیف کنکور ۱۴۰۲ چی میشه که بر مبنای اون برنامه ریزی کنن :Yahoo (81): 

متاسفانه یا خوشبختانع شرایط جدید کنکور اعلام شده. لطفا دیگه هیچ زمانی رو از دست ندید.فرصت به شدت محدود هستش و ۸ ماه و خورده ای بیشتر نمونده برای کنکور تیر
دیگه جای شک و شبهه ی زیادی نمونده . لطفا ماکزیمم تلاش رو برای هم نهایی و هم کنکور انجام بدید

----------


## LEA

> ابتدا پوزش منو بابت یک روز تاخیر در پاسخگویی ببخشید دوست عزیز من
> پیشنهاد من اینکه اگه نمره پایین داری یا اصلا سوابق نداره باید باید و باید برای ترمیم/دیپلم مجدد و یا ایجاد سوابق(قبل از ۸۴) اقدام کنه. گرفتن نمره بالا خیلی دست یافتنی تر هستش در نهایی نسبت به آزمون کنکور . رقبا جدی و سختکوش هستند و نباید به بهانه ی درصد خوب در کنکور از نمرات نهایی غافل شد
> و پس از اون هم قطعا تلاش بی وقفه هست تا روز کنکور. اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید حتما باید بنظرم ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه رو در روز داشته باشید 
> من خودم امسال آزمون نمیرم و همش رو تو خونه میگیرم و حل میکنم چون مبنای برنامه ریزی اغلب آزمون های امسال بنظرم چندان سنجیده نبودند و معلوم نبود بالاخره تکلیف کنکور ۱۴۰۲ چی میشه که بر مبنای اون برنامه ریزی کنن
> 
> متاسفانه یا خوشبختانع شرایط جدید کنکور اعلام شده. لطفا دیگه هیچ زمانی رو از دست ندید.فرصت به شدت محدود هستش و ۸ ماه و خورده ای بیشتر نمونده برای کنکور تیر
> دیگه جای شک و شبهه ی زیادی نمونده . لطفا ماکزیمم تلاش رو برای هم نهایی و هم کنکور انجام بدید


نه خواهش میکنم
بله متوجه شدم
متشکرم

----------


## ali_12

سلام
من که دیپلم ریاضی قبل از 84 دارم به نظرتون دیپلم تجربی بگیرم یا ایجاد سوابق دروس عمومی؟؟
دروس عمومی 6 تا رو باید امتحان بدم؟باید از طریق آموزش پرورش اقدام کنم؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> سلام
> من که دیپلم ریاضی قبل از 84 دارم به نظرتون دیپلم تجربی بگیرم یا ایجاد سوابق دروس عمومی؟؟
> دروس عمومی 6 تا رو باید امتحان بدم؟باید از طریق آموزش پرورش اقدام کنم؟


سلام دوست عزیز
اینجوری نیست که برید و بگید من قبل ۸۴ هستم و فقط میخوام کارنامه ای بگیرم(سوابقی ایجاد کنم) که فقط عمومی داشته باشه!
باید همه رو امتحان بدید(هم عمومی و هم اختصاصی و احتمالا چندتا درس مثل هنر و مدیریت خانواده و همینطور اجتماعی و سلامت). اینطور نیست که یک کارنامه بدن که فقط نمرات عمومی توش باشه.بهترین راه به نظر من گرفتن دیپلم مجدد تجربی در خرداد هستش
اینطور که تو دفترچه ثبت نام نوشته بودند اگه نمرات نهایی نداشته باشید برات صفر رو حساب میکنند در تراز و رتبه(نه اینکه تمام درصدتون از کنکور باشه بلکه ۴۰درصد رو براتون انگار صفر رد میکنند و کنکور فقط از ۶۰ درصد براتون حساب میشه)

----------


## pegahmht

سلام
میشه یکی جواب سوال منو بده
 با توجه به توضیحاتی که داخل دفترچه ست ، داوطلبین با مدرک کاردانی  باید برای دروس تخصصی هم سوابق ایجاد کنن درسته؟
باید دیپلم مجدد گرفت یا فقط دروس سال دوازدهم رو  امتحان نهایی بدن؟

----------


## pegahmht

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اینجوری نیست که برید و بگید من قبل ۸۴ هستم و فقط میخوام کارنامه ای بگیرم(سوابقی ایجاد کنم) که فقط عمومی داشته باشه!
> باید همه رو امتحان بدید(هم عمومی و هم اختصاصی و احتمالا چندتا درس مثل هنر و مدیریت خانواده و همینطور اجتماعی و سلامت). اینطور نیست که یک کارنامه بدن که فقط نمرات عمومی توش باشه.بهترین راه به نظر من گرفتن دیپلم مجدد تجربی در خرداد هستش
> اینطور که تو دفترچه ثبت نام نوشته بودند اگه نمرات نهایی نداشته باشید برات صفر رو حساب میکنند در تراز و رتبه(نه اینکه تمام درصدتون از کنکور باشه بلکه ۴۰درصد رو براتون انگار صفر رد میکنند و کنکور فقط از ۶۰ درصد براتون حساب میشه)


چرا دیپلم مجدد  بگیرن مگه کنکور ۴۰۲ و ۴۰۳ فقط تاثیر  نمرات سال دوازدهم  نیست؟

----------


## pegahmht

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اینجوری نیست که برید و بگید من قبل ۸۴ هستم و فقط میخوام کارنامه ای بگیرم(سوابقی ایجاد کنم) که فقط عمومی داشته باشه!
> باید همه رو امتحان بدید(هم عمومی و هم اختصاصی و احتمالا چندتا درس مثل هنر و مدیریت خانواده و همینطور اجتماعی و سلامت). اینطور نیست که یک کارنامه بدن که فقط نمرات عمومی توش باشه.بهترین راه به نظر من گرفتن دیپلم مجدد تجربی در خرداد هستش
> اینطور که تو دفترچه ثبت نام نوشته بودند اگه نمرات نهایی نداشته باشید برات صفر رو حساب میکنند در تراز و رتبه(نه اینکه تمام درصدتون از کنکور باشه بلکه ۴۰درصد رو براتون انگار صفر رد میکنند و کنکور فقط از ۶۰ درصد براتون حساب میشه)


چرا دیپلم مجدد  بگیرن مگه کنکور ۴۰۲ و ۴۰۳ فقط تاثیر  نمرات سال دوازدهم  نیست؟

----------


## ali_12

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اینجوری نیست که برید و بگید من قبل ۸۴ هستم و فقط میخوام کارنامه ای بگیرم(سوابقی ایجاد کنم) که فقط عمومی داشته باشه!
> باید همه رو امتحان بدید(هم عمومی و هم اختصاصی و احتمالا چندتا درس مثل هنر و مدیریت خانواده و همینطور اجتماعی و سلامت). اینطور نیست که یک کارنامه بدن که فقط نمرات عمومی توش باشه.بهترین راه به نظر من گرفتن دیپلم مجدد تجربی در خرداد هستش
> اینطور که تو دفترچه ثبت نام نوشته بودند اگه نمرات نهایی نداشته باشید برات صفر رو حساب میکنند در تراز و رتبه(نه اینکه تمام درصدتون از کنکور باشه بلکه ۴۰درصد رو براتون انگار صفر رد میکنند و کنکور فقط از ۶۰ درصد براتون حساب میشه)


مگه خودشون نگفتن دروس عمومی و 6 درس
خوب چرا دیپلم بگیرم؟

----------

